# Annalena Baerbock "Wallpaper in zwei Grössen" ( 6x )



## Brian (24 Apr. 2021)

​


----------



## Punisher (24 Apr. 2021)

baaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## redbeard (24 Apr. 2021)

:thx: für Annalena!


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2021)

:thx: dir für Annalena


----------



## Marco2 (24 Apr. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chamser81 (25 Apr. 2021)

Für "grüne Verhältnisse" zumindest richtig hübsch! wink2

:thx:


----------



## Lone*Star (25 Apr. 2021)

Oha,die Bundeskanzlerin  :thx:


----------



## Tittelelli (25 Apr. 2021)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Für "grüne Verhältnisse" zumindest richtig hübsch! wink2
> 
> :thx:



was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## comatron (25 Apr. 2021)

Lone*Star schrieb:


> Oha,die Bundeskanzlerin  :thx:



Und der Armin wird Vizekanzler !


----------



## Etzel (25 Apr. 2021)

Früher waren grüne Frauen grausam, das hat sich sichtbar gebessert. Bundeskanzlerin muss sie aber nicht unbedingt werden. Grüne Politik ist lustig für reiche Ökologen aber nicht fürs Volk.


----------



## Tornald (26 Apr. 2021)

Das wäre doch zumindest mal eine recht hübsche Bundekanzlerin! :thumbup:


:thx:


----------



## frank63 (2 Juni 2021)

Hübsch ist sie, aber Bundeskanzlerin muß nicht sein!


----------



## osimon (8 Juni 2021)

Hübsch ist sie ja

Danke für die Pics


----------



## Poorgermany (25 Juni 2021)

Danke für Anna Lena!


----------



## WastedPenguin (11 Nov. 2021)

Sehr hübsch die Frau


----------



## willis (25 Nov. 2021)

Sexy Frau


:thx:


----------



## Metzger123 (20 Dez. 2021)

Danke dafür wenn die nur nicht so grün ware


----------



## WastedPenguin (22 März 2022)

Sehr hübsch die Frau


----------



## celebstalki (22 März 2022)

mir gefällt sie, finde sie richtig sexy


----------



## Maev (23 März 2022)

Hat ein schönes Gesicht finde ich :thx:


----------



## Avallion (23 März 2022)

Bloß gut, dass man auf Bildern nichts hört.


----------



## Maetzi (11 Juni 2022)

:klasse:

Sie ist echt ein Leckerbissen.


----------



## orgamin (11 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank für die grüne Anna


----------



## weazer (11 Juni 2022)

Politik kann auch sexy sein! :thx:


----------



## DRETEC83 (11 Juni 2022)

schick ... THX


----------



## Romy (13 Juni 2022)

Unabhängig davon, was ich von ihrer Politik halte: Hübsch anzusehen ist sie. Ich mag ihre Haare,ihre Stimme und ihren Kleidungsstil.


----------



## Olli62 (13 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank für die hübsche Ministerin !


----------



## haller (9 Juli 2022)

Ich finde Sie Super und sehr hübsch


----------

